# wires on suzuki samurai



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

ai mate here in australia wants to put wires on his sierra (samurai) how is it done.
it is 4wd and has a large 6 lug pattern also has the hub lock sticking out up front.
this is the look he is going for


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Mar 10 2011, 04:44 PM~20062025
> *ai mate here in australia wants to put wires on his sierra (samurai) how is it done.
> it is 4wd and has a large 6 lug pattern also has the hub lock sticking out up front.
> this is the look he is going for
> ...



hit up d-cheese on here, thats his old car


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 10 2011, 05:05 PM~20062133
> *hit up d-cheese on here, thats his old car
> *


 im pretty sure thats his car


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 10 2011, 07:06 PM~20062148
> *im pretty sure thats his car
> *


hes still got that one


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Kandy Drippa said:


> hes still got that one


I think your right ... He still has it ... Lol


----------



## INSANE (Feb 28, 2012)

That zuki looks to like a 2 wd not a 4wd . You could do away with the locking hub and install some drive flanges


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

are these a 5x5.5 lug pattern?


----------



## INSANE (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INSANE said:


> Yes


I GOT A SET OF 13X7 MCLEANS IN MINT SHAPE WITH 5X5.5 LUG PATTERN IF ANYBODY NEEDS A SET


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

INSANE said:


> That zuki looks to like a 2 wd not a 4wd . You could do away with the locking hub and install some drive flanges


its 4wd not 2wd


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

I have always loved that ride


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

need more of these on the streets again.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Id go with 15x10s on low profile tires to make it all 90s


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

cheeze WILL sell me that ride one day .. and ill wait for it


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I GOT A SET OF 13X7 MCLEANS IN MINT SHAPE WITH 5X5.5 LUG PATTERN IF ANYBODY NEEDS A SET


Post up a pic how much you looking for??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Joost.... said:


> Id go with 15x10s on low profile tires to make it all 90s


:thumbsup:


----------



## thumperbox (Sep 4, 2012)

*mcleans*



MR.59 said:


> I GOT A SET OF 13X7 MCLEANS IN MINT SHAPE WITH 5X5.5 LUG PATTERN IF ANYBODY NEEDS A SET


 do you still have them for sale? how much? whats your location? i'm in ontario,california,get back at me please!!!!!!!!!


----------

